# Red Desert Sand



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

does anyone know if you can use red desert sand in your tank ? if not are there any red colored sands i could use for my substrate ?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I found this

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/242916/i/1/product.web


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

thats pretty sweet! i have pool sand, playsand, blue sand, black sand, i think im going to get some red sand,


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dmackey said:


> does anyone know if you can use red desert sand in your tank ? if not are there any red colored sands i could use for my substrate ?


 Are you talking reptile sand? I think it could work, but some reptile sands are are made to prevent impaction so they arn't totally sand such as calcium sand which would be bad


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

sean-820 said:


> does anyone know if you can use red desert sand in your tank ? if not are there any red colored sands i could use for my substrate ?


 Are you talking reptile sand? I think it could work, but some reptile sands are are made to prevent impaction so they arn't totally sand such as calcium sand
[/quote]

yea it was in the reptile section so i assume so


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

calcium sand will probly bring your PH up.

I also heard of some stuff called Colour Quarts that you can use they have like 13 different colors. They have 2 types and sand and a gravel


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

they make color quartz in red, its not exactly as fine as sand but just a tiny bit larger than pool filter sand.
also i would be careful using reptile sand, and dont use calci sand at all.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

if you look hard enough, you can find lava rock in sand formation


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

assclown said:


> if you look hard enough, you can find lava rock in sand formation


 That would be cool ive never heard of that. are you talking at a lfs or hardware stores/for soem non aquarium use?


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

assclown said:


> if you look hard enough, you can find lava rock in sand formation


yea i'll have to look into that , the white i have is nice but im finding it a pain in the azz to keep clean already


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> if you look hard enough, you can find lava rock in sand formation


 That would be cool ive never heard of that. are you talking at a lfs or hardware stores/for soem non aquarium use?
[/quote]
i found some, some years ago at a rock quary and it was sand kinda
rough but none the less it was a pain to rinse but it was cool stuff


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

cool i will look into that


----------

